# How to Quiet Down an Air Compressor?



## nativehaunt

Anyone have some pro tips on how to quiet down an air compressor? I have a relatively expensive compressor but it's still fairly noisy.


----------



## corey872

Guess the two main ways would be to build a box and line it with acoustic insulation, sound deadening foam, etc and put the compressor inside it. You'd obviously have to make provisions to get air in the box and heat out. Best way to do that is probably to build some sort of labyrinth on the ends so air/heat can pass, but the sound would be absorbed at each turn and a minimal amount would get out.

The second (possibly easier) way would be to just get a longer hose for the compressor and put it somewhere you don't mind the noise or can't hear it during the action. Depending on how much air you draw, you might need a local accumulator tank handle any surges.


----------



## fontgeek

On top of Corey's suggestions, you may also want to try putting the compressor into a scene and make it's noise part of the "sound effects". "Hiding" it in plain sight, perhaps as part of Dr. Frankenstein's/Jeckyl's laboratory. You can dress it up, at least to a certain extent, but as Corey mentioned, it needs to be able to get air to take in as well as to help it stay cool.
Is it gas powered?
Oil or oilless?
How heavily is it used in your haunt


----------



## corey872

Excellent point I hadn't even thought of! Heck, you may even want to get a big 'ol noisy compressor just to add to the scene!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I've never found a solution...they are VERY loud.


----------



## WingThing

Mine is in the cellar of the house and I run lines with extra tanks.


----------



## gma

Cellulose insulation is very cheap, and for a compressor you would probably only need one bag/container (about $9 last time I checked). It's available at home depot or lowes.

Of course you'll have to build a container, but it could be as simple as two nested cardboard boxes.

How effective is it?





Yeah. Effective. The trick is closing up all as many holes as possible...but it sure is cheap.


----------



## time2dive

Or you could always do what I do and use scuba tanks for your air source. It makes having remote props a lot easier too.


----------



## Mazz

We generally do a carnival themed haunt, so the sounds from the compressors and generators add to the ambiance. Be careful when trying to contain a compressor. They need airflow.


----------



## BugFreak

time2dive said:


> Or you could always do what I do and use scuba tanks for your air source. It makes having remote props a lot easier too.


How much use do you get out of the scuba tanks? That's a great idea.


----------



## fontgeek

IF you go the scuba tank route, I'd do some test runs with the intended props to see how long they last BEFORE you settle on them for your haunt. You might also look at leasing.renting a CO2 tank/bottle to run props, but remember that you will need to put regulators on ANY tank of gas (air, CO2, etc.), and have them adjusted for each prop they will need to drive. You can use a manifold/splitter to run several props from one bottle, but again, test out the setup as a whole before the big day(s) arrives to make sure it will do what you need it to do.


----------

